# The Bach Videos Are Coming!!



## PostMinimalist

Here's the first trial video for youtube.

V. Menuet No.1

It's me playing a movement from Bach's 1st Cello suite on the double bass at cello pitch.
Comments please!
FC


----------



## danae

I really liked that. It was simple and clear, and free form emotional exaggerations. I have to admit that I couldn't tell the difference between the sound of your double bass and the sound colour of the cello. If you hadn't recorded it on camera I would have thought that a cello was playing. 

I also see that you're playing the five-stringed double bass. Is that more common today than the 4-stringed bass?


----------



## chillowack

This is amazing--you're playing a cello piece on a double bass?

It's almost all on the one string, with only brief diversions along the others, it seems.

Not to draw a false analogy, but Paganini springs to mind--the way he used to play only on the G-string.


----------



## Krummhorn

Nicely done, Fergus ... 

The sound to my ears was that of a cello also ... I figured those notes could be played on the double bass, but have never seen or heard this being done before now. Very well done ... congrats


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thanks everyone! These are not the final versions (they are a few weeks away yet!) but the idea is exactly what you see here. There are a few problems with intonnation and rhythm, and the tempos will go up a bit too but I'll keep you posted when the real deal comes out!
Cheers
FC


----------

